# American Associations in Mexico



## JgmLeonard (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are visiting or plan to retire / live in Mexico check out the following English speaking associations for more information.
American Society of Jalisco, Guadalajara - www dot amsocguadalajara dot org Home 
Over 250 members, huge English library, lots of social events

American Society of Mexico City - www dot amsoc dot net American Society of Mexico dot - largest in Mexico

Puerto Vallarta Groups - www dot banderasnews dot com/vallarta-living/community-charities dot htm]Puerto Vallarta Charities and Non-Profit Organizations - volunteer to participate in these non-profit groups

Mazatlan American Legion, Lions, Rotary, and charitable organizations - www dot investmazatlan dot com/about-mazatlan/local-associations dot html]Invest Mazatlan - Real Estate & Mortgages in Mazatlan, Mexico - Local Associations 

Huge list for Los Cabos - www dot loscabosguide dot com/charities dot htm]Charities and Charitable Organizations - Cabo San Lucas, Los Cabos, Mexico 

American Society of Monterey - www dot expatsinmonterrey dot com/mc/page dot do;jsessionid=D4390DE15A5D2C733A20C39525B2D6B7 dot mc1?sitePageId=1799]About ASOMO - a very active group, check out the calendar


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At Lake Chapala, you will find dozens of organizations, including the Lake Chapala Society, American Legion, Royal Canadian Legion, sailing club, Texas club, etc., etc.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the rotary club is nation wide in mexico


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

mexliving said:


> the rotary club is nation wide in mexico


There are nation wide chapters ... but it is certainly not a 'national' organization


----------



## AaronD (Feb 24, 2010)

In the state of Yucatán, there are many, many blogs by US and Canadian expats, but no central association. Among the principal blogs are Yolisto, Yucatan Living, and Yucalandia. Google them. Our state does NOT include crime ridden Cancun, Playa del Carmen, etc., which are in Quintana Roo.


----------

